# EVOMs V-Flow 2.5L Intakes In Stock And On Sale!



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

We have a limited number of intakes in stock for this sale. This is a great intake for any of you 2.5L owners looking for a little more power and it performs even better if you combine it with software or a short runner intake. :thumbup: Only *$265.00* Normally $299.00

*Buy Here*

Evolution Motorsports proudly announces the release of the V-flow Air
Induction systems for the 2.5L VW. Engineered utilizing state of the
art CAD CAM 3D modeling, CNC machining, computer controlled Superflow
air flow testing, rotational molding, injection molding and countless
man hours, these systems represent the apex of air induction
technologies.

-5-7whp and 10-15wtq gains have been seen on 87oct
-7-10whp and 15-18wtq gains have been seen on 91oct
-8-13whp and 16-20wtq gains have been seen on 93oct

2006-2008 2.5L


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

gabe, any problems fitting this with UM SRI? I know once the SRI installed, the throttle position is going to be different. Thus, an CAI has to be modified to fit the new position of the throttle body. 
Can you elaborate please?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

With the UM SRI the intake sits at a slightly different angle but we were still able to use this intake on a customers 2.5L combined with the SRI without too much modification. I will see if I can get pics next time it comes in.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> With the UM SRI the intake sits at a slightly different angle but we were still able to use this intake on a customers 2.5L combined with the SRI without too much modification. I will see if I can get pics next time it comes in.


please do. i want to order one. But don't want to hassle with too much modifications


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


Gabe, when will this sale be over?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

The sale will be over as soon as we run out of intakes. We have 25 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Ordered . Thanks for the info Gabe. 
I will make sure that 4 seasons tuning know how to modify the intake to fit with UM SRI. 
Eli


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

No Problem. Your order has shipped already! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Friday! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

Will these throw a CEL on a 06 model?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

No, they will not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

trying not to be redundant here, but i'm running the standard 93 UM tune on my '08 and adding this intake shouldn't throw a CEL from what you've said. 

i believe that UM offers a tune that accommodates an aftermarket intake. is this version of the software going to help the car perform better with the intake, or is it simply available to remove a CEL caused by certain intake brands??


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

oh and i'm going to try and stop by the new shop while i'm in colorado later this week to check it out and maybe pick up one of the intakes in person. hopefully i can find the time make it over :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

LampyB said:


> trying not to be redundant here, but i'm running the standard 93 UM tune on my '08 and adding this intake shouldn't throw a CEL from what you've said.
> 
> i believe that UM offers a tune that accommodates an aftermarket intake. is this version of the software going to help the car perform better with the intake, or is it simply available to remove a CEL caused by certain intake brands??


The UM tune will help the car perform better with the intake along with removing a cel if there is one and feel free to stop on by the new shop when you roll through CO. :thumbup:


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

have one awesome intake ! look awesome and works amazing also gabe i shot u an email about my thread earlier


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal, will most certainly think about this next paycheck. I just hope that I don't get raped by duty charges lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## b18roh (Jul 24, 2006)

1. Do you sell just the heat shield?

2. What needs to be done via VAG-Com when installing in 2009-up??

3. Very interested, Stellar price!!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

b18roh said:


> 1. Do you sell just the heat shield?
> 
> 2. What needs to be done via VAG-Com when installing in 2009-up??
> 
> ...


Hi there!! 

No we don't sell just the heat shield, sorry! And nothing needs to be done with vagcom once the intake is installed 😊 I hope this helps! 👍


----------



## b18roh (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave: Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy hump day!! :laugh:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Extended Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Happy Saturday!! :wave:_​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

eace:*Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Hows everyone's Wednesday going?? Who's coming to Wuste?? :thumbup::thumbup:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump:wave:*


----------



## [email protected]bwperformance (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## jdrpitt (Jan 10, 2012)

YO, i just got mine in last night and placed it in! this **** makes the JETTA SE 2012 sick as **** way different car. if anyone needs help on how to place it in just send a PM and will send pics. my Jetta is a manual not automatic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

jdrpitt said:


> YO, i just got mine in last night and placed it in! this **** makes the JETTA SE 2012 sick as **** way different car. if anyone needs help on how to place it in just send a PM and will send pics. my Jetta is a manual not automatic.


 Whooo good to hear that you like it!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

jdrpitt said:


> YO, i just got mine in last night and placed it in! this **** makes the JETTA SE 2012 sick as **** way different car. if anyone needs help on how to place it in just send a PM and will send pics. my Jetta is a manual not automatic.


 Nice I am looking for an intake my my 2012 Jetta as well. Did you have to move the power steering resv?


----------



## jdrpitt (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah check it out...its really tight so the Ps dosnt move. Ill upload a pic real soon. Believe its worth the money


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

jdrpitt said:


> Yeah check it out...its really tight so the Ps dosnt move. Ill upload a pic real soon. Believe its worth the money


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jdrpitt (Jan 10, 2012)

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p556/jdrpitt/intake.jpg 




sorry i can't upload the picture but click the link it will take u to photobucket


----------



## Zimm.Da (Nov 14, 2008)

jdrpitt said:


> http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p556/jdrpitt/intake.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What did you use where the maf sensor would have been if it were installed on a mkv?


----------



## jdrpitt (Jan 10, 2012)

Their is a look like a maf sensor that connects to the back of the engine cover and back hose if u need help let me know ill take more pics:thumbup:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

I'm clueless when it comes to these new cars (coming from old school Hondas), but do y'all have an install page? Does it come with it? And if I do happen do buy this, do I need anything special for a 2009 Jetta?


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

jdrpitt said:


> http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p556/jdrpitt/intake.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh nice! Yea that looks like a tight fit! Did this throw a CEL? On the website it stated something that this requires a VAG-COM? Did you also have to purcahse a secondary breather? Sorry for all the questions I've been looking for an Intake and I dont feel like moving the power steering :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

It should not throw a cel and using that plastic flange is key for making it work on the newer cars. :thumbup:


----------



## jdrpitt (Jan 10, 2012)

No cel, when you hook it up just turn on the car and let it sit for 3minutes dont accelerate or anything. and just hook up the hose to the inlets on the intake tube make sure that they are seated well. and its going to be a tight fit on the secondary air hoses but they will fit. the sound that this produces is awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump for Monday*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday!! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:wave: Morning bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump!*:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:beer:Happy Hump Day Bump!:beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump! :beer:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## belt93 (Jul 15, 2012)

does this fit on a 2012 jetta 2.5


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

Just installed one of these on my wifes 05.5 Jetta. Pretty straightforward install without instructions. Took about 1/2 hour. Car seems to pull a little harder and sounds MUCH better..she growls now! Overall pretty good quality piece. A little pricey even after the sale price but I think worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*!!Saturday BUMP!!*


----------



## goshem (Jun 17, 2011)

Ordered mine on Monday! Hope all goes well =]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

goshem said:


> Ordered mine on Monday! Hope all goes well =]


 All is going well!! I will send you your tracking number tomorrow 😊


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*5% off Friday!! Now offering 5% off ANY order if placed before midnight on Saturday 8/4/2012. * 

Must place order with Hollywood either with a PM on Vortex OR email: [email protected] 

*Discount will not be given in the online store.*​


----------



## ga[email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump!! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday Bump!*


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have a limited number of intakes in stock for this sale. This is a great intake for any of you 2.5L owners looking for a little more power and it performs even better if you combine it with software or a short runner intake. :thumbup: Only *$265.00* Normally $299.00
> 
> *Buy Here*
> 
> ...


Just ordered mine, how long until it gets shipped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Just ordered mine, how long until it gets shipped?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Kamil-

Your order was just processed and will ship around 3:00pm this afternoon. Thank you for the order! I included some stickers and other items as well... Have a good weekend! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Looking for feedback, 

If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run- 
what would it be?? 

Looking for creative ideas. 

Happy Friday Everyone!!_


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I got it put on my '09 and it fits. Don't know why people stress that the maf-less cars can't get the normal intakes on. I don't have a maf but it still has the housing which is what you need. 

The kit runs, looks and sounds great. I got one question, the kit didn't come with the rubber piece that shows on the picture that seals the kit when hood is closed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

ordered mine should be here this week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump Everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy weekend Bump!! :beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Hump Day :thumbup:*


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

On my list to get one.... MAybe a cyber monday product? (hint hint


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just picked one of these up. Would you be able to email me or PM me instructions on how to install it? I didn't see anything for the 2.5s on EVOMs' website.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

From Evoms: http://www.filedropper.com/rabbitinsallationinstructions

BTW, don't be afraid to bend the SAI hose.Mine felt like it was going to snap when I installed mine but it turned out fine. Also I found that a square piece of fuzzy velcro on the heat-shield where the filter sits will prevent it from tap-tapping. Cheers :beer:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> From Evoms: http://www.filedropper.com/rabbitinsallationinstructions
> 
> BTW, don't be afraid to bend the SAI hose.Mine felt like it was going to snap when I installed mine but it turned out fine. Also I found that a square piece of fuzzy velcro on the heat-shield where the filter sits will prevent it from tap-tapping. Cheers :beer:



That's exactly what I was looking for, thank you! It looks like I'll have to find some long enough set screws. Mine seems to not have any that thread into the Venturi.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

alwaysdutch said:


> On my list to get one.... MAybe a cyber monday product? (hint hint


Send me a PM,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Be sure to check out our website 
www.bwperformance.com 
And Like us on Facebook 

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:Happy Friday Bump Everyone!! :wave:


----------

